# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Bộ đôi hoàn hảo: tặng máy in HP khi mua MTXT HP Pavilion

## annguyenvm

<div style="text-align: center">*bộ đôi hoàn hảo: tặng máy in hp khi mua mtxt hp pavilion*​</div> để giúp khách hàng trải nghiệm các tính năng hỗ trợ về hình ảnh của dòng máy hp pavilion, hp và fpt distribution thực hiện chương trình khuyến mại đặc biệt bộ đôi hoàn hảo. theo đó, khách hàng khi mua máy tính hp pavilion dv3-4105tx sẽ được tặng ngay 1 chiếc máy in hp deskjet 1000-j110a. chương trình là một cơ hội tuyệt vời cho những khách hàng yêu thích sản phẩm hp để tận hưởng những tính năng vượt trội về hình ảnh và in ấn của hang máy tính hàng đầu thế giới này.
<div style="text-align: center">
​</div> máy in hp deskjet 1000-j110a vừa được fpt distribution giới thiệu vào trung tuần tháng 10 vừa qua. đây là loại máy in phun màu rẻ nhất của hp từ trước đến nay với giá bán lẻ là 910.000 vnd (tương đương 46$, đã bao gồm thuế vat), đồng thời đây cũng là loại máy in phun màu rẻ nhất trên thị trường hiện nay.
hp deskjet 1000 - j110a với nhiều ưu điểm tính năng vượt trội như khả khởi động bật tắt cực nhanh trong giây lát và khả năng in ngay lập tức ngay khi có lệnh in. ngoài ra hp còn cung cấp tùy chọn nhiều loại mực in theo nhu cầu của người dùng. chất lương in bản đen trắng đạt 600 dpi, còn với bản mầu độ phân giải đạt 1200 dpi và còn có khả năng lên tới tới 4800 x 1200 dpi trên loại giấy in ảnh, khả năng vận hành lên tới 1000 bản in loại letter trong một tháng.

​ hp pavilion dv3-4105tx cũng mới được fpt giới thiệu trên thị trường với những cải tiến mạnh mẽ về cấu hình và thiết kế bên ngoài. đặc biệt, tuy sử dụng bộ vxl intel core i3-370m mới và có card đồ họa rời nhưng pavilion dv3 black cherry lại có giá bán lẻ ra mắt thấp nhất từ trước đến nay trong dòng sản phẩm hp pavilion tại việt nam. sản phẩm dv3 mới với sự kết hợp giữa lớp vỏ tinh tế lấy cảm hứng từ quả cherry đen và lớp viền kim loại mạnh mẽ đã tạo cho pavilion dv3 black cherry một phong cách cá tính và hiện đại
<div style="text-align: center">
​</div> đáng lưu ý là màn hình của pavilion dv3-4105tx có độ rộng 13.3”, độ phân giải 1366x768. đây là kích cỡ màn hìnhngày càng được người tiêu dùng lựa chọn cho xu thế sở hữu một sản phẩm mtxt nhỏgọn, thuận tiện khi di chuyển song vẫn đáp ứng được các nhu cầu công việc và giải trí.
thông tin chi tiết về chương trình có tại website: www.fhp.com.vn chương trình kéo dài từ 25/10/2010đến hết ngày 20/12/2010, trả quà tặng đến ngày 30/12/2010
mua, laptop, khuyến mãi, máy in, fpt

----------


## phongkhamkt1

up................................................  ......

----------


## 10comblog

up................................................ .................................................. .......

----------


## lrocre

up................................................  ................................................

----------


## seobravolaw

up................................................ .................................................. .......

----------


## sonseoer001

up................................................ .................................................. .......

----------


## encomvn

up cho mọi người xem nào..................

----------


## hungcong88

thấy có vẽ ngon à nha ......................

----------

